# Weight plate



## suenmike (Nov 18, 2007)

We have an Auto trail Cheyenne, I have found the chassis vin plate in the engine compartment, but can't find the Auto trail plate - does anybody have any idea were they hide it. :wink:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Mine is under the bonnet on the Bonnet slam panel.


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Ours had not been affixed - a call to Auto trail and they printed and dispatched a new one the same day (obviously free of charge).

This is now fitted in the main habitation area for easy reference.

Timotei.


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

Mine is on the slam panel next to the makers plate but has yours got a alko chassis makes a big difference on weights


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

suenmike said:


> We have an Auto trail Cheyenne, I have found the chassis vin plate in the engine compartment, but can't find the Auto trail plate - does anybody have any idea were they hide it. :wink:


Could'nt find mine either so called Autotrail and new plate arrived three days later


----------

